
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | part-time or 1-6 month contract | Remote or
onsite Full stack engineer with over 5 years experience delivering software.

Experienced working for startups in fast-paced environments.

Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications as a team lead and implementing the software specified on time.

Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, devops, sql database
reporting, email marketing and conversion funnel optimization.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, Node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible, Terraform).

Worked in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality, cosmetic
and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://github.com/morenoh149](https://github.com/morenoh149)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
rurabe
SEEKING WORK - Honolulu, HI Remote but willing to travel

Email: rurabe at gmail dot com

I have 5+ years experience building web applications in Ruby and Javascript.

\- Do you want to build a fairly traditional app? I've done tons of that with
Rails and Express.

\- Do you want to do some really fancy stuff? I've focused on that lately
using React and Redux, builing complex apps that live inside the browser with
lightweight servers that serve JSON.

\- Do you want to do some really really fancy real time stuff? I've also
worked on apps that use websockets to deliver realtime two way communications
in conjunction with React to do magic.

\- Do you use a database? I have 6+ years of experience working with
Postgresql, and am not too shabby with MySql either.

If you think you might want to do any of these (fancy) things, I can lead or
augment your development efforts with an approach that prioritizes clear
communication and quality code. I've been working for 3+ years remotely with
both startups and larger organizations, and am happy to talk with you about
your project.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Ryan github: [https://github.com/rurabe](https://github.com/rurabe) linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rurabe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rurabe/)

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Freelance Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Angular Developer with a strong technical
skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a passion
for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and building
great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

I'm a polyglot web programmer with a specialty in scientific data
visualization. I've worked on graph visualizations of pharma data, built
custom data dashboard charts, worked on Big 4 projects, made interactive maps
visualizing ecological data, and built apps with React Native and Electron.
I've helped bring products to market and built proof-of-concepts. I have dual
degrees in CS and studio art, spent several years at the University of
Washington working on NSF-funded serious games in microbiology, and cut my
teeth writing simulations of complex systems for UMich and Sandia Labs.

Lately I've been using D3.js quite extensively, but I'm comfortable with your
usual programming tasks like figuring out an under-documented API, turning
high-level requirements into actionable plans and then code, evaluating which
3rd-party library is the best to use in a particular situation, and so on. I'm
friendly, communicative, have opinions both on design aesthetics as well as
tools, and am happy to advocate for what I think would be best for a project.

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js, React Native, Electron

* Python stack(s): Django, pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

Also used: C# / .NET framework, Java

Gmail: rowan.copley

GitHub: github.com/dovinmu

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Germany or Remote (originally from NYC, can work in
U.S. as well as make trips to US east coast)

Experienced full stack Javascript & Ruby developer with work history focused
on startups. Some big company (e.g. NY Times, Cleversafe) and agency
experience as well. Occasional open source contributor (most recently to
KillBill a billing & payment platform). Most of my experience is with Rails
and and node.js/Express, but I also like React and Sinatra. Not dev-ops per
say but I have experience managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean,
Rackspace and Heroku.

A lot of my projects have involved helping startups get to an MVP or from an
MVP to product-market-fit but I'm also not shy to jump into legacy code.
Really I'm open to any project that sounds interesting, let's talk. Lots of
client facing experience as well, great at communicating with the business
side. As well as picking up the slack when design resources are short.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume/CV:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

I am a full-stack web developer writing front-ends with React, Redux &
TypeScript and back-ends with Python, Django or Flask, and postgresql.

I'm comfortable doing anything from simple maintenance & feature addition to
creating an MVP for your project.

Some technologies I have experience working with:

    
    
        Backend => Python, golang, node.js
    
        Frontend => React, Redux, preact, riot, SASS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, TypeScript
    
        Storage => postgresql, sqlite, redis
    
        Cloud & devops => AWS, Docker, dokku
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm happy
working with pretty much anything.

Some recent work, for example:

    
    
        Built a Trello power-up with Python/flask and vanilla JS
        Built a payment component with React+TypeScript+BlueprintJS for a desktop application
    

You can check me out further at:

My website: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

If you're interested in working with me, you can contact me at phil@upvalue.io
- my phone # is available on my website.

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: embedded/IoT systems engineering, development processes, product
quality, DevOps implementation and training

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) embedded software engineer with management
experience. I have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. I've introduced modern
methodologies to my teams, including agile development all the way to DevOps
for embedded. A lot of my career was spent working on safety-critical systems
up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * manage your product
      * advise in assuring the quality of your product
      * create fast feedback loops all through the development cycle (DevOps)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * train your team
      * improve development processes
      * interact with regulatory bodies
      * help you comply with safety regulations
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps philosophy, processes and implementation
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D) automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching an experienced team on improving their development workflow to increase speed and quality
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Jacksonville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django, Pylons, Google
App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL Server,
MySQL, and Postgres), scripting, backend development, automated testing, web
crawling/scraping, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done on a regular basis, then I would love
to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
elsurudo
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (EU) | FT, PT, TRAVEL OK | Experienced (8+ years) full-
stack web and mobile freelancer

Well-rounded developer with an attention to detail. Things I've done:
greenfield projects, prototypes, refactoring, team leadership/building,
project management, and more.

Expert in: Ruby on Rails, Objective C, Swift, Vue.js/JavaScript/TypeScript,
Architecture, Relational DBs

Experience with: C, C#/VB.NET, Python, PHP, Java, Ember.js, + many many tools
one comes across as a working developer these days...

Currently learning: Blockchain/Solidity, Node.js, Scala, Elixir/Phoenix (would
love to work with these technologies – will offer preferential rates!)

Education: University of Waterloo (Canada) Comp Sci

\---

Web: [http://www.twisted-leaf.com](http://www.twisted-leaf.com) | Email:
ernest [at] twisted-leaf.com | LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/)
Resume: [http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-
resume.pdf](http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-resume.pdf)

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.
_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Vue, although I've done a lot of Java
and Python too. (I also keep getting hired to write performance-related
Postgres extensions in C, and have even been paid to write a little Rust.) I
am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
stevejalim
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK-based)

Product-focused senior dev / tech lead with experience of getting startups
from nothing to MVP to funding to scale-up stage.

I'm happy to pitch in with an existing team, help you create and expand a new
team or simply take a feature or problem out of your backlog/roadmap and
replace it with a solid, working solution.

I'm available solo, or could bring 1-3 additional, trusted developers with me
- whatever you need.

Skills include:

* Python, Django - expert level.

* Modern JS (ES6 and Vue.js, plus jQuery for legacy stuff), HTML5, CSS3.

* Excellent communicator, facilitator and developer mentor - I enjoy making teams happier and better.

* ‎Until recently I was tech lead at [http://www.yunojuno.com](http://www.yunojuno.com), with a multi-disciplinary team of ~8.

* Big fan of testing, of good documentation, of automation, of creating clear, developer-empowering processes and of keeping production environments as dull as possible (because no one likes being on call).

* I know my way around machine learning (incl. TF) and am keen to apply it real-world projects.

More about me, including recommendations:

* [https://www.stevejalim.co.uk](https://www.stevejalim.co.uk)

* [https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevejalim](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevejalim)

Location: UK, remote. Can be available for US-timezone calls.

Contact: steve@somefantastic.co.uk or @stevejalim in most places (Twitter,
Keybase, etc)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

~~~
eladyarom
Worked with Zak on our blog stuff at priceonomics. He can't be beat, top notch
contractor. He makes your life less painful.

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

I make awesome things for awesome people. A front end developer with a huge
passion for all things JavaScript and Front End! Keen to help people solve
problems and create cool things! Fortunate enough to have worked with some big
names and open to various types of opportunity. Look forward to hearing from
you!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Vue, CSS3, CSS
Grid, GSAP, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas, Graphic design,
Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular, Backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jheytompkins.com](https://jheytompkins.com)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
ccajas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago, IL. Remote OK

Full-stack web developer with some recent game/graphics developer experience.
My interests revolve around data visualization, games and simulation work. I
have worked as a contractor for two indie games on Steam, as well as for a
SaaS startup using JavaScript.

I'm handy at assisting with programming challenges related to performance or
improving the visual experience of your application. My tech skills vary from
Node.js, MySQL, React, and Vue to more graphical oriented work with Unity,
XNA, Three.js, etc.

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-
soft...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-software-
dev-2018-ln.pdf)

Github: [http://github.com/ccajas](http://github.com/ccajas)

I prefer contact by e-mail, chris.cajas.m - at - gmail.com. Please leave a
detailed message with a number to reach you at if you decide to make a call. I
usually don't answer unknown numbers at first.

------
noxywoxy
SEEKING FREELANCER | Canada | Remote ONLY | 25-60k USD | 6-18+ Months Duration

Game developers report in!

We are working with a properity engine for an unannounced game project. Team
size is approximately 25. Project is at a fairly advanced stage.

We mostly are known for running the Hypixel Server network - the largest
independant game server in the world. However we are venturing beyond
Minecraft with our new game project.

Gameplay Programmer AI Developer

More info on our hiring process available on our /jobs page.

Experience with remote collaberation desirable (Slack / Asana / Many Google
Docs) experience either in Voxel Games, Minecraft Servers are ++'s. Hours are
entirely your responsibility to set - however most of the team works in the
Eastern USA / Europe time zone. Demonstratable examples of game dev work
mandatory. (Either via tech demos or previously released projects) C# and Java
preferred

Project is self funded with no outside investors or publishers.

Please apply via the form on our website or to me directly:
Noxy+HackerNews(AT)hypixel.net with CV/Resume attached as PDF

No Agencies or Recruiters please.

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - NYC, mostly remote preferred, but open to travel for larger
projects, major meetings, etc.

I'm a senior iOS developer with experience as a product manager and startup
founder.

Since 2010, I've built, launched, grown, and supported many dozens of complex
native iPad and iPhone apps, and worked on mobile app projects with everyone
from tiny startups to design shops to Fortune 500 companies to government
agencies.

I have deep experience with Objective-C and Swift, as well as backend
experience with LAMP (esp Laravel, WP, and others), Firebase, and Parse.

MOST importantly, I have real-world, personal experience in making sure that
money spent = business results, not just reinventing the wheel with the latest
developer-hyped obsessions (I love shiny toys too, but only when they support
the business goals).

I focus on two things these days:

1\. Long-term maintenance and support of mobile apps, both enterprise and
consumer-facing. Ensuring everything stays up-to-date with OS changes, fixing
bugs, adding new features, doing redesigns, and generally making sure that
your investment in an app pays off in the long run. Discounts for multiple
apps, agencies (who want to resell this to their clients), and non-profits. We
cover Android and hybrid apps as well.

2\. Building MVP mobile apps for startups. I help startups go from a great
idea to having a polished app in the hands of their users as fast as possible.
So if you have a broad concept and you need someone who understands the entire
product development / startup funding / business growth lifecycle and how to
get things done within those constraints, I'm an excellent fit.

I'd love the opportunity to work with you if things are a good fit!

You can reach me at ryan@mobileCTO.io or text me at 650-646-3914

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps faster
than ever thought possible.

Need an MVP built or want a free half-day design or engineering consultation?
Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES.Next, Sass, React / Redux

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, UK - Remote preferred, open to a small amount of
travel.

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

More information including direct links to my Resume/CV and all contact
information is on the front-page of my website:
[http://craigtp.co.uk/](http://craigtp.co.uk/)

------
rsmithio
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Nottingham, UK

I'm Robin, I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years experience,
working at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend, backend,
database, server, deployment. I have a wide experience in modern web
frameworks and languages, and in writing good quality code backed up with
automated tests. I am an excellent communicator and am passionate about what I
do, building my own apps in my spare time. I also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

Technologies: React, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3, Ruby,
Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Blog: [https://rsmith.io/blog/](https://rsmith.io/blog/)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit clients anywhere
in the UK.

DevOps / Python guy with a decade's experience building, hosting and tuning
applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Rewriting a Python big data stack for a bioscience client. Result was a
robust, scalable system deployed with Terraform/Docker to spot instances
managed by AWS Batch. Benefits included better resilience, higher resource
utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Haven't got rich yet.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of a large microservice stack across cloud and
physical servers with varied configurations.

\+ Support, enhancements and development for a number of Django projects.

hn-2018-04@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | Prague | Remote

I am a freelance software engineer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked with an array of different technologies and
am currently focusing on full-stack development in Node.js and React.js. I
also have experience with React Native.

I've been working remotely for clients worldwide and I'm looking for
freelance/contract work.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, Node.js, Koa(Express), Passport, React, Redux,
React Native, D3, Webpack, PostgreSQL, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Heroku,
Firebase, Java, Spring MVC

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Website: [http://andrejgajdos.com](http://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
grapadura
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco

Remote: OK

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Scala

Rate: $5,000/wk.

Email: brianwallerstein@gmail.com

I'm a full stack developer with 10 years experience building everything from
startup MVPs to distributed backend systems for large companies. I'll build
your core product, track analytics, and optimize it to exactly what you need.

Previous work includes Twitter and Crunchbase.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a freelance Laravel developer. I can handle all aspects of web
development; from building the front-end, writing the back-end logic and
taking care of the web hosting.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu (w/ Ansible)

● JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@chrisloftus](https://medium.com/@chrisloftus)

I'm looking for new projects or I may be able to take on an existing project
(after an in-depth review).

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project.

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote OK and wanted.

Name: Vasudev Ram.

Good overview of my skills and experience here: www.codementor.io/vasudevram

Creator of xtopdf, a Python toolkit for PDF creation from other formats, used
by some organizations:

[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf) ,
[http://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

Blog at jugad2.blogspot.com has many Python code posts.

Written some technical articles for IBM developerWorks and other sites /
magazines:
[https://vasudevram.github.io/about.html](https://vasudevram.github.io/about.html)

Contact info:
[https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html](https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html)

------
mcrider
SEEKING FREELANCER | Toronto or Remote

Hi all, I'm looking for a freelance web developer to assist me with overflow
work.

Project types include static websites (sometimes hooked up to a cloud-based
CMS like Dato CMS), Vue.js clients, and Wordpress sites (if that sounds like a
red flag I don't blame you but using Timber with WP is actually pretty great
and some clients demand WP because they're so familiar with it). The bulk of
my work is with reputable design firms so there is a very high standard WRT
front-end implementation.

Project ownership depends on what we're both comfortable with, either giving
you full ownership with my oversight or tag-teaming and you keep track of
hours.

Ideally looking for someone in Toronto for the occasional meetup, but open to
folks from other locations. Send me your resume, portfolio, and standard rate
and I'll be in touch!

matt@typewriter.software

------
pedrohidalgo
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic |
Remote

Full Stack Developer with 9+ years of Software Development Experience with 2+
of them working remotely.

* I can build a Product on my own (Frontend, Backend, Software Architecture, gather requirements from Customers).

* I have plenty of experience working with AngularJS, NodeJS, Java on backend and Android.

* Functional Programming experience (Java, Javascript, and Scala)

Specialties: Java (8+), Javascript (ES6+), NodeJS, AngularJS, Play Framework,
JAX-RS, Android

You can reach me at pedroantoniohidalgo at gmail dot com

Medium:
[https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo](https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo)

Github: [https://github.com/pedrohidalgo](https://github.com/pedrohidalgo)

My Online CV: [http://pedrohidalgo.me/](http://pedrohidalgo.me/)

Cheers,

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.

Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.cloud']
      * Javascript  ['node','react','react-native'];
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent pedestal)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Option for 1 or 2 developers.

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK | Back-end Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

Experience: 5+ years working with startups as a Senior Platform Engineer
(OpenGov) and as a freelancer (building APIs, data pipelines, full-stack MVPs
and Machine Learning systems).

Skills: APIs, data modeling, data pipelines, Natural Language Processing, OOP

Languages: Ruby/Rails, Python

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta)
Github: [https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

Here's a short essay I recently wrote about eating healthy:
[http://dpmehta.com/eating-trick.html](http://dpmehta.com/eating-trick.html)

Contact: dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

------
patrickbolle
SEEKING WORK - Remote (preferably, if you work in a fun place I'd be keen to
check it out!)

I'm a Shopify Expert ([https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-
bollenbach](https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-bollenbach)) specializing in
Shopify store setups, in-depth theme customization, and private Shopify
applications. I know Shopify like the back of my hand and have been building
client stores for the past 3 years exclusively on Shopify.

More than happy to help out with one-off projects, but ideally I'm looking to
work with an agency that has some overflow Shopify work, or are looking to get
into the e-commerce space for their clients.

Cheers!

Portfolio - [https://bolle.co](https://bolle.co)

Contact me at patrick(at)bolle(dot)co

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less, but pretty interested still in
the last 2.

My most recent project: 改善日本語 -
[https://kaizenjapanese.com](https://kaizenjapanese.com)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery, D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, HBase, Zookeeper, HDFS,
ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/S3/EMR).

Educational Background: Computer Science

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
moducode
SEEKING WORK | Native Android Developer | Sweden | Remote

Languages : Java, Kotlin

Email: justin@moducode.com

Github: [https://github.com/jtrollkarl](https://github.com/jtrollkarl)

Website: [https://moducode.com](https://moducode.com)

Hi there!

I am a developer fully specialized in Android and have been developing for
about 3 years. I've recently begun to use Kotlin and have been refactoring my
projects to it. I am big on best practices and following TDD. When developing
my own apps, I use the following libraries/technologies:

* RxJava2/RxKotlin * MVP Architecture * Dagger2 * Retrofit * Testing (Junit, Robolectric, Mockito/MockK)

Feel free to contact me by e-mail if you're interested in working together.

Thanks!

------
radikalus
SEEKING FREELANCER Remote: YES

Technologies: Python, Git, AWS, Terraform, CI/CD

I'm looking to kickstart a simple python microservice template that: \- Spins
up a pair of EC2s (some security group details) \- Deploys the microservice
and dependencies (via custom image, packer, dockerized container, whatever) \-
Terraform scripts for prod vs test \- Best efforts via supervisord (or
whatever) to restart the python process if it dies \- Prefer Gitlab CI/CD
pipeline \- Would be great if could drop to packet.net as well as AWS (just a
nice-to-have)

Would like this to be a starting place for quickly building "production-ish"
python services, and am 110% happy with it being open source forever.

contact(me) jrg[AT]kitsunecap{DOT}com

------
syed123
Location: San Francisco. Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Nodejs

HTML, CSS, Javascript, BootStrap

SQL, Postgres, Oracle, MySql, PL/pgSQL

AWS, GIT

Resume/CV: Send me an email for full resume -
[https://linkedin.com/in/syedShuttari](https://linkedin.com/in/syedShuttari)

Email: Syed@Shuttari.com

12+ Years of development with last 6 yrs Cofounding a startup
[https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-
wev...](https://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-weve-
got-100-invites/)

Experienced in building SaaS, Consumer and enterprise products in variety of
domains. Based out of San Francisco and Willing to relocate for the right
role.

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

========================================

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 10 years of experience
building web apps with Ruby on Rails. I work on everything from startup MVPs
to internal tools and refactoring legacy applications.

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups

\- Mobile: I build the backend APIs and partner with mobile devs to build
native apps.

Talk to me about your ideas!

========================================

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
ahawkins
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - South East Asia

Location: SEA

Remote: Yes, Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
hawkins-53109b14b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-hawkins-53109b14b/)

Email: hi@ahawkins.me

Website: [http://slashdeploy.com](http://slashdeploy.com)

Full stack engineer focused on the DevOps value stream. I can improve your
velocity and quality. More info here: [https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-
looking-for-remote-work-hire...](https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-looking-for-
remote-work-hire-me-85fa47a491d8)

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with solid solutions to
your frustrating problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details to the wireframes.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\---

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK - remote (United States based)

Time to optimize and grow your web business, with data.

Have you gotten your company past the first stage or two to where it's
profitable? Have you been thinking about starting to collect data and
optimizing? Then let's discuss!

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics and data
points, store them, analyze them, view them on dashboards, and best of all:
optimize and grow! Both now and down the road.

Remote only. Not willing to relocate, but open to a small amount of travel.

info [ @ ] [ copy and paste my username ] .com

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data visualization, reporting

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience
with Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow and
more recently Solidity. Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
fabriciolelis
Location: Campina Grande, Paraíba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C/C++, Angular, NodeJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...).

Email: fabriciolelis@gmail.com

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/)

Github: [https://github.com/fabriciolelis/](https://github.com/fabriciolelis/)

------
relhero
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote UI/UX Designer

Relationship Hero [YC S17] is seeking an experienced UI/UX designer to help
polish its mobile web UI. You should have portfolio links to mobile apps or
web projects that showcase your skills.

Examples of screens we want polished:
[https://imgur.com/a/dvzUr](https://imgur.com/a/dvzUr)

Company website: [https://relationshiphero.com](https://relationshiphero.com)

Email: steven@relationshiphero.com [please include direct portfolio links to
mobile UI projects]

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK | Remote

My name is Emad and I'm a Full-stack web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field. I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to
hugely popular websites (Such as xda-developers and Harvard CNS).

Technologies: Node.JS, Express, MongoDB, Socket.io, GraphQL (Apollo), Meteor,
HTML/CSS, WordPress, JavaScript/ES8, jQuery, React (Redux/MobX), React Native,
ES8, TypeScript, AngularJS,

Portfolio: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-portfolio.com)

Email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK – remote or Philadelphia

Dustin and Karl are partners. Full-stack application development. We're co-
located and share an office in Philadelphia, PA.

We also offer extremely fast prototyping at no risk to you - we'll do a day or
two of work up front, only pay if you like it.

[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

We can handle anything — the crazier, the better.

------
sasha0
SEEKING WORK - Remote Metaclass is an agency, focused custom on ecommerce
development and business automation using Python 3 and Django.

We have experience building complex eshops, ecommerce and marketing platforms,
multi-vendor marketplaces (b2c and b2b), booking systems etc.

We use Python 3, Django, Django REST Framework, Django Oscar, VueJS,
Postgresql, Memcached, Celery, Elastic, Ansible, AWS, Ubuntu.

More info about projects - [http://metaclass.co](http://metaclass.co)

Get in touch - info@metaclass.co

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: Karachi

Remote: Yes

Looking for short term interesting gigs/projects in the following but not
limited to it:

\- Web/Data Scraping or Data Analysis/ in Python.

\- Automation/Bot Development.

\- Web Development in PHP/Django.

\- Custom Stellar Blockchain Development.

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Money does not matter much, should be something interesting, fun and
challenging.

------
lancer101
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Remote
      Position: Technical Content/Writing, Proofreading, Content Strategy
      Availability: Short (2 weeks) to Medium (3-6 months) - US-Eastern or Western Europe or flexible
    

Background: I am a programmer that is comfortable experimenting with many new
technologies and being able to write about such technologies.

I can deliver end-user documentation, beginner tutorials, transactional-
content, notices or even marketing content.

Samples available upon request.

Contact: lancer101@boun.cr

------
gary-nyc
SEEKING WORK | U.S. EST (8AM to 1PM) | REMOTE

"American, experienced, affordable - choose any three."(TM)

Experience:

5+ years on iOS (Objective-C, Swift), 10+ years of general development (C++).

My product has been selected as one of the Awardees at the Mobile World
Congress 2014 by The Linux Foundation, Samsung and Intel.

Skills:

\- UI/UX design (Xcode storyboarding) \- native iOS mobile app development
(Swift)

My portfolio and more information:

[http://www.rfcons.com/services/](http://www.rfcons.com/services/)

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK - New York City | Remote

Ruby/Rails/React: I've been working full time with Ruby on Rails for more than
12 years and consequently can provide significant value to teams struggling to
scale or maintain their Rails apps. I'm adept at the full stack and have
recent experience with React and React Native.

Email: colin@colinabartlett.com Web:
[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
sedachv
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, CA or Remote

Hi. I am a Los Angeles-based independent software engineering contractor
specializing in web- and cloud-based services and SaaS applications, Unix
(GNU/Linux and OpenBSD) systems programming, FOSS consulting, integration
support, and customization, and the Lisp family of programming languages.

Website: [https://oneofus.la/](https://oneofus.la/)

Email: vsedach@oneofus.la

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
4eleven7
SEEKING WORK - London - open to travel, or remote.

Freelance iOS developer.

Available immediately for a new contract. iPhone, iPad, Apple TV, and Swift
contracts.

Wide range of product experience.

• Jamie Oliver’s Recipes (iPhone & iPad)

• Burberry (Apple TV)

• Elbi (iPhone)

• EE Film (iPad & iPhone)

• Film4 On Demand (iPad & iPhone)

• BBC iPlayer (Nintendo Wii)

Plus many more...

[http://daniellove.net](http://daniellove.net)

[https://LinkedIn.com/in/danlove](https://LinkedIn.com/in/danlove)

hn@daniellove[.]net

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER

MAC DEVELOPER Looking for experienced Mac developer with experience in desktop
apps (Objective C, Swift)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER For the development of a GPS/Beacon/Geofence based
mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for
a productivity platform.

\---

WINDOWS DEVELOPER Looking for windows developer with experience in windows
development for a time tracking app. WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

Please email: info@ghostnoteapp.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
tcoyle
Seeking Work - PHP Developer - Remote

I'm starting to do more custom business applications using PHP Laravel and
Vue.js and I'm looking for opportunities to continue to grow my skills and
help clients launch their products. Willing to work for a reasonably low rate.

Website: [http://www.signalbytestech.com/](http://www.signalbytestech.com/)

Contact me at tim@signalbytestech.com

------
adoming3
SEEKING FREELANCER | NYC | Remote ONLY | Senior Full Stack

We are a startup in the commercial real estate space. Product is advanced but
plenty of room to leave your mark. Company is profitable, small team, and
looking to add talented remote engineers.

Experience with working remotely, PHP, Laravel, PostgreSQL, React, Redux, and
AngularJS are all strongly preferred.

No Agencies or Recruiters please.

Please send resume and portfolio work.

Gmail: adoming3

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
_sdegutis
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm an iOS / full-stack web developer with 10 years professional experience.
I've been writing cleancoders.com for Uncle Bob for the past few years.

Portfolio: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

Email: sbdegutis@gmail.com

Phone: 815.388.7881 - free consultation

Rate: Stupidly competitive (call and ask)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER. NYC or USA at least.

Remote: maybe but prefer EAST coast. Ideally NYC tho.

Heavy client interaction / presenting.

gig: Seeking freelancer to build an interactive ibook. Must be strong with
using Ibook author software to create an engaging / interactive ibook for
submission to iTunes store.

contact(at)qureshimedia(dot)com

If you contact me please mention HN

$50/hr

------
cbluth
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am an experienced DevOps Engineer specializing in Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
and CI/CD.

More info:

* [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cbluth/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cbluth/)

* [https://cobin.io](https://cobin.io)

------
oDot
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We're a small studio doing quick and dirty MVPs for anything (really,
anything. Except games) that needs to be done ASAP.

We charge a _very_ fair price, and have a money-back guarantee, just in case.

For more details:

[https://www.shittymvp.com](https://www.shittymvp.com)

------
seekingdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Perl developer

Remote: Yes EU timezone is preferred, US also ok.

Requirements:

\- Senior Perl developer (4+ years of experience)

\- Experience with: parsing XML, regex, algorithm design, data structures,
unit testing

\- Good knowledge of Python is a _big_ plus

\- Experience with building REST APIs is a plus

Please send resume and portfolio work.

Contact: onix7300@gmail.com

------
roybarberuk
o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based
in London(UK)

Previous work includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc Can design and
build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end functional code as
well as conversion optimisation / split AB testing.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or visit
[https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com) Any questions or enquiries?
email: hi@roybarber.com

o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o

------
codegeek
SEEKING FREELANCER - Philadelphia or Remote

PHP/Laravel developer needed to work on an application. HTML mockups are ready
and need someone to convert into Laravel app. Email me and we can discuss.
yashchandra@treftsystems.com

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source Developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company incorporated in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of sixteen
developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South America, Asia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as long as you have a
good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture (a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You
would work on different clients contracts using the platform. The clients
list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX themselves, the French government,
and various startups & universities currently running their own instances, or
looking to create one. Tasks are very varied, from developing core platform
features, custom exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks),
customizing and deploying instances, working fullstack, operating our service
infrastructure, improving our hosting platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: AWS/OpenStack, Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK,
Docker, Android/iOS. We are building a modern infrastructure and having a
strong DevOps presence on top of core software engineering skills is a big
plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
dang
You cross posted this to the Who Is Hiring thread and this Freelancer thread.
Please don't do that.

~~~
antoviaque
Good to know, thanks for the note. I assumed this was fine because we do get
candidates from both audiences - we hire for full time gigs, but a lot of the
applicants are freelancers, and keep doing some other smaller gigs on the
side. We don't have a clear separation between freelancers and full timers
internally, given the remote & flexible schedule approach.

------
pryelluw
SEEKING WORK - Atlanta or Remote

I help startups leverage content to stand out.

No cost / no bs consultation.

pryelluw@gmail.com

